# Can't get the radio to work



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Hi all. I'm a new member and also a new (well sorta) Se-R owner. We're talking about an 06 that I'm sure had an aftermarket radio in. I'm back to the Bose system and I'm pretty sure the antenna isn't connected. I need some details on how to get behind the radio to get it plugged back in. 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

:woowoo: 

I found the answer...on Ebay of all places. I found this guy selling an IPOD adapter for the Se-R and he should how to remove the radio. Turns out my 3 month old daughter could have done it. 

Good thing I have no problem feeling stupid!!

As it turns out its just remove the bezel around the A/C controls. Remove the four screws, pop off the upper bezel (around the radio) and there you have it. Easy access to everything.

:loser:


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

wish I would have seen this earlier... yeah who would have thought. kudos to ya man...


----------



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Thanks! now that I got the radio out, I can't find the antenna cable to plug back in. I hope the previous bastard, uh I mean owner, didn't cut it out.  

Anyone know where in the cavernous hole behind the radio, the antenna wire should be coming from? I have a ton of wires back here from the video system the previous guy put in.

Thanks!


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

I can give you wiring diagrams but I dont think that will help much considering the previous install. I havent personally looked @ mine sorry :-(


----------



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

If you coud shoot them over to me that would be great. At the very least its something to look at.

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

actually u can Download the FSM from this web site Nissan Service Manuals
Just click on the AV icon when u get the download


----------



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Thank you very much for the link. I'll print you and perooz the maual. 

I will tell you all, if you don't already know, getting to the radio and/or pulling it out is the EASIEST thing I have ever done on a car. It's just about as easy and starting the car. For those that dont know, here's what you do:

1. Pull off the bezel from around the A/C controls. The clips are at the top
2. Unscrew the top bezel. 
3. Gently pull off the top bezel. 
4. The radio has 4 bolts (mine only had 1 in)

That's it. super easy. In my case the antenna cable was dropped way down into the dash. I had to pull out the radio to find it. 

Enjoy!


----------

